# Pedoy/Derobio Escrima Seminar



## LocknBlock (Aug 18, 2008)

J Corpus Martial Arts &
*Pedoy Nor-Cal*

*







*
*In Association with :*









*present a*


[FONT=times new roman, new york, times, serif]Pedoy/Derobio Escrima Seminar and[/FONT]
Workshop

September 21,2008

1350 Amador Street - *Vallejo,CA 94590*
*3:30pm - 7:00pm*
pre-reg - $30 or At door $40






Bloodline Derobio Chiefs :
MChief Chris Siangco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and his son - RHC Chaz Siangco









Disney (r) Anaheim 2007 Qualifier



*United States Filipino Martial Arts Federation* 






Chaz Siangco 



Single Stick Advance Forms MENS 




First​

Chaz Siangco ​


Single Stick Point Padded Int Mens 176 - 195 lbs 




Third​

Chaz Siangco 


Live Stick Point Adv Mens 146-175 



First​


Copyright 2006 by United States Filipino Martial Arts Federation. (Product of Lema Wade Productions


and GM Lennie Siangco - Maui branch Pedoy/ Derobio HChief of *Shangko Fighting System* from Maui,Hawaii *- GM Lennie Siangco trained under Tommy Torado of the Marino Tiwanak /CHA 3 branch of Kajukenbo *






 *GM Lennie sitting next to GM Dechi wearing Red.*

Grand Master Lennie Siangco



INFO :
Prof. Corpus - 707-297- 0757 or Master Tasi Alo - tasialo @ yahoo.com - 707-208-3876


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2008)

Good luck!


----------

